# Teknatool Customer Service - Exceptionally Terrible!



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I can understand your frustration but it seems to have started with you making a mistake providing the wrong paper work.

Your complaint seems to be with the sales group. The actual support that I have for my Voyager Drill Press has been excellent. I have talked to them several times. The drill press is a great piece of equipment and mine is one of my favorite tools.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

another tool made in China


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Unfortunately I think this is the norm with rebates and other such promotions. They are counting on a significant number of customer either forgetting to fill it out, filling it out incorrectly (both fall under the term "breakage") or forgetting/losing/not spending the rebate amount that is usually placed on a prepaid card (known as "slippage").

The redemption rate on these promotions is usually less than 25% if I recall correctly. So YES they are going to be sticklers about every single detail, and YES they make it intentionally difficult, and many times they outsource the administration of the rebate etc. The reason is that is how they make their money…. they convinced you to buy this tool because of a rebate they hope you either don't apply for, apply for incorrectly, or don't spend.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

That really sucks, I know when i purchased my saw stop, the dealer went to the warehouse got the serial numbers needed for the rebate and all was processed before i even received the saw, RJ


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, I'll bet your beef is with the rebate administrator, which is likely outsourced from Teknatool. The fence thing would be their fault, but again there it could be the distributor, not Teknatool. Both of these issues suck, but I'm just not sure it's the fault of the subject company.


----------



## crb (Apr 12, 2017)

> Yeah, I ll bet your beef is with the rebate administrator, which is likely outsourced from Teknatool. The fence thing would be their fault, but again there it could be the distributor, not Teknatool. Both of these issues suck, but I m just not sure it s the fault of the subject company.
> 
> - jamsomito


The rep had a @teknatool.com email address but this could be true. Maybe the rebate comapnies get compensated by the percentage of people that don't get their check? By the smoke she was blowing in my direction it wouldn't surprise me. I'll give the distributor a call tomorrow (no ticket response there, either…not a good sign). I think I've gone through bargaining, denial, and acceptance here. Unfortunately I'll be reminded of it every time I use the tool.



> another tool made in China
> 
> - abie


And the sales support to match! Like most, I spend plenty (but never too much!) on tools. In the long run they lost money on this transaction.


----------



## Redbeardedwoodworker (Oct 27, 2016)

I have never dealt with the Teknatool CS, but I had serious buyers regret the minute I set the drill press up. There are couple of features which are cool, but nothing that couldn't be done on any other drill press. My biggest problem is that below the motor it's a regular drill press, the fence is the worst one I've ever used, everything about it is a PITA to use. The mechanism to lock the table in place is the same thing I had on my Harbor Freight drill press, and it's works about as well. The table will move under pressure mo matter how hard you try to tighten it. It's like they came up with a great motor and interface, then just gave up and never finished. The rest of the parts don't match up with the high tech motor.


----------



## Lyntonc (Dec 19, 2018)

Of course when you see companies offering you $200 they aren't going to do it lightly.

They only consolation you have is that places Lumberjocks and other social a d specialist sites become a powerfully influential force in consumer rights and complaints. i wotked in QA before the internet and my boss said to me that I should treat EVERY complaint seriously and sympathetically because each complainant would tell ten friends and each of them ten more and so on, about theirbad experience.

Some companies as mentioned already run these fishing expeditions knowing, or even fixing it, that as few as possible will take it up and those that might have to jump through a hundred hoops to get it.

In the UK and EU consumer laws prevent a lot of this and some Papers like the Daily Mail have financial sections that champion consumers with complaints.

But companies like this will just peter out because of sites like lumberjocks. As you see several have had good experience with this company. But experience should NOT be a mixed but consistent thing. Each company shoulf make it so the 99% of their customers have a fantastic experience of their products and services and be prepared to pay the premium for it. Those who think they can just import or even drop ship the stuff from China and do nothing else will disappear. The ones that do will shine out in these pages because they take the trouble and understand the culture and the way things work in the countries of origin of the equipment they retail as well as the limitations of the engineering and make sure they put these things right.

Hope the Drill keeps going!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The drill press is amazing. I built a table with a fence on it for me. In general, the tables on most drill presses are not very good for woodworking.

The variable speed function is great and easy to use. It is much better than changing belts. The digital depth gauge works well.

I guess some like it and others do not.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

In a similar vein, but without the mistreatment, I ordered a router table combo from Rockler yesterday. They are offering a $200 gift card with each router table purchase. I plan to purchase a router for use in the table, so as soon as I placed the order I started up a chat session with their customer service and asked for the gift card so that I could place another order, spend more money with them, and give them a chance to ship the items together a save a few bucks. Nope…

Cant do that. They have to ship me a physical gift card. Even though they are shipping the items for no charge, and will ship the next one no charge, they are going to pay to send me a physical card in the mail (the only rational reason being that there is a chance i will either lose it or forget it!). It would be too easy to do it the right way….

Whatever, I guess it will be a few weeks longer before I get the router table up and running.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I too have had bad experiences with rebates. I've had them slap a sticker over the bar code that you must send in (Apple did this to me with a computer). And they have other tricks.

I lost faith in HD's lifetime warranties on Ridgid tools. Again, it was a confusing bunch of hoops to jump through to get the tool registered, and no way to get it straightened out after the screw up. That's after I followed their guidelines to the letter. Don't remember what detail it was that caused the issue.

The best set up I ever saw was when Best Buy was giving the rebate at the point of purchase. Then it was their problem to go after the company to get the rebate. I doubt if many companies tried to stiff Best Buy. But I don't know whether they still do this. Any retailer that wants to attract my business would do well to emulate this policy, but of course most of them don't.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Retailers worship at the altar of breakage: their fervent hope is that customers fail to file, but if they/we do they double down on the hope that they/we never redeem. The rules are plain, sure, but human psychology is on their side and we screw up by failing to hit deadlines, include the proper boxtop, and plain forget that the gift card or check is our wallets or stored in a cupboard. Damn them all, and in time I personally shy away from doing business with those smug serial-abusers. Lesson learned…


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

When I bought my Tablesaw and drill press from Delta a few years ago they had a rebate on each it took awhile but both rebates arrived. It probably took 3 to 4 months.


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

Companies that are primarily technology driven often fail to give adequate attention to marketing. There are exceptions, of course. I also suspect that there is a high degree of correlation between the quality of a companies service and the quality of the web site. Again, of course there are exceptions. On large purchases I often try to contact the company with a question before I make a final decision. That often tips the scale.

Michael


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I actually contacted Teknatool a little while back about getting the correct threaded insert for my Jet1221vs Lathe. The website shows the incorrect image and description for that model. The first email below is actually from the second time I contacted them after the first did not answer my questions. Sorry for the long post, but I thought others might be interested in seeing another example of Tekna's customer service.

Note: Teknatools did finally update the website, but still no picture of a insert with an "R" stamped on it and I have not sourced one online other than Tekna.

*Email to Tekna:*
Message : I have been searching both locally and on the internet for an IRNS model insert to fit my new SUPERNOVA II chuck to my JET 1221vs lathe and I can not find one anywhere. I did purchase an IDNS which seems to fit other than lacking the set screw. However, I do not want to use an insert that is not recommended by the manufacturer (Teknatool) and risk damage to my lathe by using it. 
Could I possibly send my IDNS to you for an exchange if one can not be sourced locally or online? 
I also find it odd that every image I have found online for the IRNS insert incorrect. I have not been able to find a single image of an insert with a "R" stamped on it. Not even on Teknatool's website. Do a quick internet search and see if your results differ from mine. 
Thanks.
Rob

*Response from Tekna:*

Good morning Rob,

You may purchase the IRNS (https://www.teknatool.com/product/nova-chuck-insert-adaptor-5-8-plain-bore-sku-irns/) direct from us. Retails US$26.99 + s/h. If you would like to place in order, please let us known the following information:

Name:
Address:
Phone number:
Email (shipping purposes only):
Product: IRNS
CC# information: please advise if you would prefer a phone call.

Once we receive this information, we will be able to create a sales order straightaway.

*My response to Tekna:*

The one you linked ( (https://www.teknatool.com/product/nova-chuck-insert-adaptor-5-8-plain-bore-sku-irns/) will not fit my lathe. According to your fit chart, the 5/8" plain bore is for a Shopsmith lathe. The Jet 1221vs takes a 1" 8TPI insert with a set screw.

Please look at your site. The product title states as quoted from the website: "NOVA CHUCK INSERT/ADAPTOR 5/8″ PLAIN BORE (SKU IRNS) Allows you to adapt your Insert Type NOVA Chuck to a 1″x 8TPI RH for Jet 1221 Lathe. Allows you to keep the same chuck and accessories if you change your lathe - you only need to change the insert/adapter. Precisely machined from 1045 High Tensile Steel."

Do you see the problem? The quote above is taken directly from your website. the link states "5/8" plain bore" and the description says "1"x8TPI" and the picture matches the heading. I already submitted an email detailing this error and received a reply stating that it was being looked into.

I'm beginning to regret purchasing a SuperNova II chuck. For company regarded as highly as "Nova", I'd thought this would be an easy fix, but apparently even the manufacturer is confused on specifications of there own products. If this can't be resolved, I have no other choice than to return what I purchased and move on to another manufacturer.

Please Advise.

*Final response from Tekna:*

Rob,

All I can do (and have done) is advise the marketing department of the online mistake, and move on to helping our customers. The IRNS is 1"x8tpi for Jet 1221 lathes. If you would like to place an order…please supply your address/phone number, and I will reach out tomorrow for payment.

Kind regards,


----------



## BanjoBen (Dec 8, 2015)

I had a bad experience with them recently too. My motor controller on my Comet II lathe went out. I contacted their support line to get some help diagnosing the issue, and confirmed that the controller was indeed the issue. I asked what my options were, and after having me send my receipt for the lathe, the tech told me that they would go ahead and cover it as a warranty issue, and that all I'd be responsible for is the cost to ship the controller and motor to them (they wanted the motor so they could test it too).

So I did. It cost me about $25 to do it.

A few days after they got it, I called to check up on the process. Initially, they couldn't find my parts at all. But then they tracked them down, and told me that they had discovered that my warranty was actually expired (despite the fact that their tech had already gotten my receipt, with date of purchase, and told me by email that they would cover it). They said they'd repair it, but it was going to cost me an hour of labor, plus shipping to get it back. I forget the precise total, but it was somewhere around $80.

Naturally, I reminded the tech what he had told me, and even quoted his exact words in the email. This went back and forth by phone and email over the course of a day, worked up to a supervisor, and eventually, they cut off communication and shipped my parts back to me un-repaired. Needless to say, I was annoyed.

I got the parts back, and ended up being able to repair it myself. The problem was simply a bit of solder that needed to be reapplied (vibration had knocked one of the circuit board bits loose).

If the guy had told me up front that it was out of warranty, I wouldn't have a problem with them (turns out I was within the 2 year mechanical warranty, but outside the 1 year electrical warranty). But the way they said "yeah, ship it to us and we'll take care of it" and then tried to hold my parts hostage for more money soured me on Nova completely. As soon as I save up enough money to purchase a full-size lathe, I can guarantee you it won't be a Nova, and I won't be buying a Nova chuck either.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey *crb*, welcome to the world of no vendor gives a fornication after they get your money.

Just to digress from the Voyager, I am currently having an issue with Samsung Galaxy S6 battery replacement due to swelling. Well after 9 calls (15+ hours on the phone) and each time being assured that they will contact me withing 24-48 business hours, I have not had a single response to the point it is in the hands of consumer affairs (in Australia).

Back to your issue… I sympathise with your frustration and $200 is just a tad too much to toss away, however, you have one awesome machine there. I was one of the first to buy one here in Australia (upon release) and will admit I had a lot of complaints about the software. Yes… the initial response was pathetic… then I started to hound them daily and making phone calls and escalation… something that no purchaser should ever need to face. As someone mentioned above that they expect us to forget or give up….

Another digression… I started building a wooden model boat (The Bounty) circa 2000 and just finished it. I found a lot of flaws with the plans and after complaining to the vendor, I was bluntly informed that only 10% were ever completed and the manufacturer couldn't give a stuff upgrading the plans… I could surmise that this lack of support is not just recent….

Back to the Voyager… I somehow got onto the software developers and through private emails we made quite a bit of progress in upgrading the software. I am now roughly 20 months from that experience and I couldn't speak more highly of my Voyager… If anything happened to it (I'd be pissed if it was an out of warranty failure, however, accidental breakage, theft etc..) I would not hesitate to pay full price for a replacement.

On a sober note I often consider that the time spent arguing with a supplier, if you put a realistic $ value on your time, may not be worth what you are redeeming… Having said that, I hate the thought of letting the bastards get away with it. I am now 70 and with life time left slipping away, I put $50 per hour on my non productive time… now $50×15 hours (on the phone not including email times) would be $750… I could have bought a new phone for that.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am sure I read somewhere that Samsung issued a RODUM on the Samsung Galaxy S6
It seems those with the phone carried in their pocket that reported the battery swelling turns out it wasnt the battery after all.


----------



## crb (Apr 12, 2017)

It sure looks like I've stirred up some resentment here, always sad to see these customer service problems - makes you never want to buy something from anywhere but Lee Valley!

I do have some good news. There is at least one person at Teknatool that is interested in good customer service. I contacted the distributor who got in touch with their contact at Teknatool right before the holidays. I received a phone call which I promptly returned and talked to a very friendly gentleman whose job title led me to believe he was pretty high up. He had me return the fence (postage on them) and this week I received a check for the correct amount. So a lot of phone calls and emails but it was finally made right. Props to Acme tool for helping me get into contact with the correct person at Teknatool.



> On a sober note I often consider that the time spent arguing with a supplier, if you put a realistic $ value on your time, may not be worth what you are redeeming… Having said that, I hate the thought of letting the bastards get away with it. I am now 70 and with life time left slipping away, I put $50 per hour on my non productive time… now $50×15 hours (on the phone not including email times) would be $750… I could have bought a new phone for that.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yes, I tend to think about these issues the same way. Sometimes I just don't want to let things go on principle. I also appreciate your software input to them. I think sometimes suggestions don't make it to developers (who may or may not be end users).


----------

